# Solved: Trouble installing USB Drive on Windows 98 SE



## zabette (Dec 9, 2008)

I need to install a USB Drive on my Windows 98 SE machine so I can back up my files onto it. I have no other backup at the moment.

I have bought two devices, neither of which I can get to work, but let's just start with this one:

*SanDisk Cruzer Micro USB Flash Drive 2.0 GB *
The SanDisk site says Win 98 SE is not supported; however, they do list a Cruzer Family 98SE Driver which I downloaded and installed today, but the device still doesn't work. When I go to Device Manager I see a yellow exclamation point over the Cruzer Mini/Micro USB Flash Drive. When I click Properties the error message is Code 10: "This device is either not present, not working properly, or does not have all the drivers installed." *Question one:* Is there a way to determine which of these three possibilities is the actual problem?

When I click "Update Driver", then Search for a better driver, then location c:, it says the best driver Windows found is already installed for this device. It says the location of the driver is: c:\WINDOWS\INF\USBSTOR.INF. *Question two: *Is this really a USB flash drive driver? Why is it picking this driver? Is there a way to get it to pick the correct driver? There are two BIN files there with today's date in the INF folder: DRVDATA.BIN and DRVIDX.BIN .

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Or should I just order a Windows 98SE compatible device online? I was hoping to back up my files sooner rather than later as I risk losing 9 years' worth of data on this PC.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am assuming that you extracted the driver for the USB drive? If you did you need to direct the computer to the driver file.

USB devices can be complicated in Windows 98 if they are not natively supported.

Verbatim and PNY both have drives that are supported and the drivers are easier to install. The drivers must be installed first and the computer must be restarted before you insert the USB drive.

With Verbatim, there is a self-extracting package and after you restart, all you have to do is insert the drive into the USB port.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check 98 drivers here...may just work.
http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php


----------



## zabette (Dec 9, 2008)

Re: " I am assuming that you extracted the driver for the USB drive? If you did you need to direct the computer to the driver file." 

Yes, I did extract the files to my desktop and then ran setup.exe. There's no INF file (I know where those reside), so I don't know where to point the computer to. The files include:
data1.cab
data1.hdr
data2.cab
layout.bin
Setup.ini
setup.inx
ikerlen.ex_
setup.bmp
Setup.exe

If I knew which file is the operative one, I could search for it on my hard drive and try to point to there. 

Meantime, I will look into the other drives you mentioned.

Thanks for the information, I really appreciate it!


----------



## mark069 (Oct 25, 2008)

I've had a lot of problems getting a windows 98 system to recognize a USB flash drive. I've concluded you need EXACTLY the correct driver (generic USB drivers do not work) and even then some USB flash drives are not compatible with Windows 98. It may not be worth the time and effort to try and get devices to work....


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

The price of flash drives has come down quite a bit. If you have the funds you can pick up a 1GB PNY Mini-Attache for $7.88 at Wal-Mart, maybe cheaper on auction sites. You may decide this is a more worthwhile option than ripping your hair out!

If you decide to buy a PNY drive their Windows 98SE page is here (consult the page to determine 98SE-compatible model before buying):

http://www2.pny.com/support/support_landing_subcat.aspx?SectionID=1083&RootSectionID=1057&TypeID=5

If you decide to buy a Verbatim drive their Windows 98SE drivers can be found here (consult the page to determine 98SE-compatible model before buying):

http://www.verbatim.com/support/downloads.cfm


----------



## zabette (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help. I have gone ahead and ordered a Verbatim drive.


----------

